# German Ziess Zielacht 8x Scope



## dirtbag (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi lads , looking for info/history on this scope ive got for my k98 project
serial nr.2185, I have been told by a bloke with a book of serial number ranges that it was made in 1922.

I have seen a thread on these started by a bloke called SOREN (the world famous youtube shooting video man) He had some pics and info on the scopes, would be good if he saw this thread !

Does anybody have any references or pictures of Germans using this 8x on their K98s (i know on EATG film one was used but films can get things wrong)

I have this reference from a bloke selling one (not sure if it is bollarks) 

"These were mostly used in the far north w the open expanses and low light conditions made them a better choice because of the large objective lens ability to gather light and the longer distances to targets and by Gebirgsjager, mountain troops"

CHeers for your help


----------



## Soren (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey dirtbag,

Sorry I didn't respond to your post, was on a little vacation at that time 

I sadly don't have any pictures of its use in the German army at this moment. But Peter Senich mentions its use with the Scharfschützen. I'll have a look around and see if I can gather more info.

But I'd say the bloke might be right about the possible use by the Gebirgsjaegers, makes sense for the reasons he listed.

Btw, it may interest you to know that many German scharfschützen actually used their own hunting scopes and rifles sometimes. There are some instances of Gewehr 98b's being used with high power hunting scopes by German snipers, while ofcourse still being in the same caliber as the military rifles: 7.92x57mm. Interestingly there are a few k98k's which were captured which were in the caliber 8x68, again an example of a Sniper's own personal hunting rifle having been taken into military use.


----------



## dirtbag (Jun 18, 2009)

Soren said:


> Hey dirtbag,
> 
> Sorry I didn't respond to your post, was on a little vacation at that time
> 
> ...



Hi Soren, no problem, you and your videos are sure an ispiration to the avid shooters out there me included.

Question : me with that 8 power on the k98, is 1000 yards with good ammo possible assuming that i'm good with the setup ?


----------



## Soren (Jun 18, 2009)

Dirtbag,

It isn't my own videos, but a friend's videos, and yes he sure is a great shot! 

Regarding your question; Yes, if your rifle is in mint condition and you choose the right ammunition (Preferably FMJ-BT bullets), then accurate shooting out to 1,000 meters is certainly possible (German snipers have confirmed kills all the way out to 1,100 meters  ). But remember it takes a steady hand with any rifle at that range


----------



## dirtbag (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool, if you find any more info on the scope be sure to let me know, cheers for your help


----------



## dirtbag (Jun 20, 2009)

Soren said:


> Dirtbag,
> 
> It isn't my own videos, but a friend's videos, and yes he sure is a great shot!
> 
> Regarding your question; Yes, if your rifle is in mint condition and you choose the right ammunition (Preferably FMJ-BT bullets), then accurate shooting out to 1,000 meters is certainly possible (German snipers have confirmed kills all the way out to 1,100 meters  ). But remember it takes a steady hand with any rifle at that range



Hi Soren, I have managed to borrow a copy of the Senich book German Sniper, could you tell me what area it mentions the 8 power please ?

cheers


----------



## Soren (Jun 20, 2009)

If it isn't in that book he mentions it then I can't remember where dirtbag, I'll have to check.


----------



## dirtbag (Jun 20, 2009)

Soren said:


> If it isn't in that book he mentions it then I can't remember where dirtbag, I'll have to check.



Ok mate, I have another look for it (its a big book !)


----------



## Soren (Jun 20, 2009)

Sure is, but great as-well!


----------



## dirtbag (Jun 25, 2009)

Soren said:


> Sure is, but great as-well!



Ok I have done some shameful editing with PSP, and have managed to pan out what my rfile will look like.






I still cant find the quotes in the book, but still looking :>


----------



## Soren (Jun 25, 2009)

Hehe nice picture there dirtbag, it will look grat once you get it on no doubt 

I've had a look in the book as-well and I can't find it either. Must have read it somewhere else. I've got a load of other books on the K98k as-well, Ill have a look see if I can find anything on it in them.


----------



## dirtbag (Jun 25, 2009)

Soren said:


> Hehe nice picture there dirtbag, it will look grat once you get it on no doubt
> 
> I've had a look in the book as-well and I can't find it either. Must have read it somewhere else. I've got a load of other books on the K98k as-well, Ill have a look see if I can find anything on it in them.



Thanks mate :>


----------



## dirtbag (Nov 18, 2009)

Soren said:


> Hehe nice picture there dirtbag, it will look grat once you get it on no doubt
> 
> I've had a look in the book as-well and I can't find it either. Must have read it somewhere else. I've got a load of other books on the K98k as-well, Ill have a look see if I can find anything on it in them.



Hey Soren, long time no speak, I have my K98 home with the Zielacht, check it out !

K98 sniper project finally done - Gunboard's Forums

cheers DB


----------



## Soren (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey mate!

That just looks absolutly fantastic DB! Looks very authentic. You are one lucky guy! 

Any chance we can some pictures of the optics/crosshairs, always fun to see what type of crosshairs are used on Zielacht scopes


----------



## dirtbag (Nov 19, 2009)

Soren said:


> Hey mate!
> 
> That just looks absolutly fantastic DB! Looks very authentic. You are one lucky guy!
> 
> Any chance we can some pictures of the optics/crosshairs, always fun to see what type of crosshairs are used on Zielacht scopes



Yfrog - 21052009115



thanks mate, here is a picture of the optic, did you ever find out any more sources on the 8 powers by any chance ?


----------



## Soren (Nov 19, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks. That's a true first, never seen that crosshair on a Zielacht before, but then again they were mostly in private hands AFAIK and therefore made according to what the buyer wanted. Looks like a good crosshair for shooting fast game with, no doubt that this scope was used for hunting.

Haven't found much so far DB, the info on these scopes is very scarce, but I'll continue looking. There's a quote about it in an interview I once read, and also some info in a book, but I haven't been able to find either one yet. Been searching the internet and my bookshelf. Worst case scenario is that atleast the interview is on an old harddrive I have lying around from when I replaced the old computer some years ago.


----------



## dirtbag (Nov 19, 2009)

Soren said:


> Excellent! Thanks. That's a true first, never seen that crosshair on a Zielacht before, but then again they were mostly in private hands AFAIK and therefore made according to what the buyer wanted. Looks like a good crosshair for shooting fast game with, no doubt that this scope was used for hunting.
> 
> Haven't found much so far DB, the info on these scopes is very scarce, but I'll continue looking. There's a quote about it in an interview I once read, and also some info in a book, but I haven't been able to find either one yet. Been searching the internet and my bookshelf. Worst case scenario is that atleast the interview is on an old harddrive I have lying around from when I replaced the old computer some years ago.



No problems at all, I wouldnt expect you to waste your time as you dont know me from adam!
Ah cool, so deffo a hunting scope, the optics are clear enough to shoot with, a couple of s on the tube nothing much, its in good nick tbh, the focus and elevation turret are very stiff.

The big reason why i chose this scope believe it or not had nothing todo with E.A.T.G, it was the fact that I was aware (and in this thread you re-inforced it) of the fact that old commerical scopes were whacked onto the k98's , so most of the zieleacts i saw were high serialed number ala post war made. But this one was the lowest, and still is the lowest ive come across serial nr.2185 which makes it 1922 = pre-war so my hunt was over.

As for the rifle,technically I should of really gone for a pre-war rifle but the rifle I chose was a bnz4, I chose it because the bore is basically brand new (or looks it) and I need to have some sort of shooting potential with it i.e hit the target !

I have seen on another forum that a member has said that senich interviewed snipers and that is where the 8 powers were mentioned


----------



## Soren (Nov 20, 2009)

dirtbag said:


> I have seen on another forum that a member has said that senich interviewed snipers and that is where the 8 powers were mentioned



Exactly, thats the one I'm looking for.


----------



## dirtbag (Nov 20, 2009)

Soren said:


> Exactly, thats the one I'm looking for.



hi mate, its in the german sniper book, pages 113 - 121 I think, I had to give the book back in the end, but if you stil have it, could you possibly check please ? 8)


----------

